
Why Do Americans Work So Much? - submeta
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/inequality-work-hours/422775?single_page=true
======
coldtea
> _In a new paper, Friedman tries to figure out why that increased
> productivity has not translated into increased leisure time. Perhaps people
> just never feel materially satisfied, always wanting more money for the next
> new thing. “This argument is, at best, far from sufficient,” he writes. If
> that were the case, why did the duration of the workweek decline in the
> first place?_

That's a very shallow counter-argument.

For one, when the workweek declined neither TV was a force, nor was
advertisement as prevalent and constant as it was in later decades. Both
strong factors in people "never feeling materially satisfied".

